# Pics of crew *LARGE PICS*



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

firstly id like to apologize for the horrid photo sizes my pohot program threw a major tizzy at me so im ignoring it right now lol
Some pics have names on but I wont bother posting their names as it takes forever if anyone wants to know who is who they can point out the pic and ill tell them.

The Crew:


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

wow um.... thats a lot of betta fish XD they all look so beautiful


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol there is 15 total. and thankyou.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ha, what food do they feed them? my betta fish won't take a bite of anything I feed it! and do you know any inexpensive tanks? im looking for some, i have low money + i need a bigger tank for my fish


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aweh  They are all super gorgous! <3


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> ha, what food do they feed them? my betta fish won't take a bite of anything I feed it! and do you know any inexpensive tanks? im looking for some, i have low money + i need a bigger tank for my fish


hey john where are you located? i feed them a mix of frozen brine shrimp, HBH betta bites, HBH Veggie flakes and Wardley total tropical goumet flake blend.

I usually give the big 6 boys 3-4 pellets and a tiny amount of flake, each fish gets certian amounts o how much ive seen them eat, the little ones get 2 pellets and a little flake


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

wow, ur betta fish sure do eat a lot  when you just got your betta, did it immediately start eating when you gave it to them? I live in southern california


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh my fish are well fed, when i settle the new two into the main 8 bay tank im going to be fasting them on weekends, but they are all very active and healthy and yes occasionally i almost loose a finger lowering food into the tanks (benny and melvin leap out of the water and nip the food off my fingers lol)


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

thats so cute  my fish isn't as active as i would expect it to be, but it swims around the tank occasionally and flares when i put a mirror in front of the tank  sometimes it tries to fight my finger


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow almost all of your fish have the beautiful iridescence on their body.

Why do a lot of your males have torn fins?

In picture five are those males in the same tank?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow almost all of your fish have the beautiful iridescence on their body.
> 
> Why do a lot of your males have torn fins?
> 
> In picture five are those males in the same tank?


the only fin damage is Benny, Melvin Lexi and dastan.
Dastans nipping his fins, Benny ATE his all off and Melvin destroyed his dorsal
The ones that LOOK like they are together are not. ive got an 8 bay tank they are in their own bays.

Im attracted to shiny bettas rather then single colours 
this pic of dastan is just a wonky and ill timed picture he has a lovely tail that a little tattered on the edges









And this is Lexi she and the new 8 were shipped to me overnight shipping and she was bagged with another female theres several pics there of her tail but shes coming along quite nicely.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ohh. i thought those males were together lol.

Your females are my favorite!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

nah the boys are in an 8 bay tank with no plants im guna get some this pay i think


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh okay lol. Im sure they will love it.


----------

